# Estudio de un circuito trifasico con cargas en conexion triangulo



## ImpaBoy (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien conoce las formulas utilizadas en el estudio de un circuito trifasico con cargas en conexión triangulo ya que dispongo de poco material en los manuales (y el poco material que hay es bastante confuso) y en la teoria escrita que me dictaron no hay nada que me pueda ayudar
Se los agradezco muchisimo desde ya


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_trifásico

http://share.ovi.com/mobile/download/franklinrony.10001
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_conversion_delra_estrella.asp
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos30/conexiones-trifasicas/conexiones-trifasicas.shtml


----------

